# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Magia en promocion de productos

## Mdmiguel

Buenos dias, tengo un trabajo en una tienda de vinos en un mercado de abastos (en el dia que actuo tienen promocion de alguna bodega) y no se como enfocarlo, no se si hacer dos o tres pases de magia a unas horas determinadas (no me conoce mucha gente ademas lo transformaria en mi espectaculo, quitandole protagonismo a la promoción) , si hacer magia en los corros de personas que se forman alrededor del puesto mientran degustan vinos, si hago magia fuera del puesto para llevarme esa gente al susodicho puesto.... Estoy muy perdido ya que soy un poco nuevo en magia para promociones, alguna sugerencia será muy bien recibida, y algún libro que comente estos casos también bien. Comentar tambien que el puesto es de mi padre por lo que tengo total libertad, y yo le suelo pegar a la magia de cerca aunque en mis escasas actuaciones mezclo 70%de cerca 30% de escenario. Muchisimas gracias por adelantado

----------


## Lisymes

Buenas compañero, la verdad que, teniendo a tu disposición toda la tienda, no creo que haya ningún tipo de problema para actuar para un público y promocionar por otro lado. Uno de los consejos que puedo darte es que intentes imprimir unas cartas con el logotipo de tu tienda, de esta manera puedes repartirlas y seguro que las personas se las quedarán. Es importante que introduzcas en tu número muchas referencias a los vinos o copas, hay muchos libros y trucos de magia que utilizan estos elementos para tal fin, por lo que no te será nada complicado unirlo todo para crear un ambiente único y conseguir tanto darte a conocer como mejorar las ventas.

----------

